# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  حكم الزواج قبل انتهاء عدة الطلاق من نكاح سابق

## حكاية روووح

كنت متزوجة لمدة ١٢ سنة، وأنجبت ثلاثة أبناء، ثم تم الطلاق بيني وبين والد أبنائي، بعد حدوث بعض الخلافات مع تهديده لي بأخذ الأبناء فى حالة زواجي من آخر، جمعتني الظروف بعدها برجل آخر، وتم الزواج بعد انتهاء العدة من الأول، وتم الزواج بعقد شرعي على يد مأذون، وبحضور شهود، ولكنه غير موثق، وبغير علم أهلي وأبنائي؛ تجنبا لحدوث مشاكل مع طليقي، استمر الزواج فترة تزيد عن سنة، ثم حدث طلاق، بعد حدوث الطلاق الثاني، تعرضت لضغط شديد من أهلي وأبنائي وطليقى الأول أبو الأبناء، وتدخلوا جميعا؛ كي أرجع له، فوافقت على ذلك لمصلحة الأبناء، فقاموا بإحضار المأذون فى الحال ، ولم أستطع مقاومة الأمر، فاضططرت لإتمام الزواج من والد أبنائي، ولكن قبل انتهاء العدة من طليقي الثاني، أي قبل مرور ٣ شهور، وحدوث الدورة الشهرية مرتين، مع جهل الجميع ؛ أهلي وأبنائي وأبوهم بالزيجة السابقة . السؤال: ما هو وضع زواجي الحالي شرعا؟ وهل هناك كفارة عن زواجي قبل انتهاء العدة؟ وهل يقع عليّ حكم المضطرة في قبولي لهذا الزواج، مع العلم من تأكدي بعدم حدوث حمل قبل زواجي الأخير، ولم يحدث أي علاقة حميمية مع زوجي حاليا ؟
نص الجواب

الحمد لله

أولا:

النكاح بلا ولي لا يصح عند جمهور الفقهاء، خلافا لأبي حنيفة رحمه الله.

وهذا النكاح الفاسد إذا جرى على يد قاض، أو مأذون رسمي- يسجل العقد في المحكمة - ، في وجود شاهدين : فإنه لا يُنقض، عملا بمذهب من أجازه . ومعلوم أن مذهب الحنفية معمول به في كثير من بلدان المسلمين كمصر والهند وباكستان وتركيا.

ولهذا لا تخرج المرأة من هذا النكاح الفاسد (المختلف فيه) إلا بطلاق، أو فسخ من القاضي.

قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله: "وإذا تزوجت المرأة تزويجا فاسدا، لم يجز تزويجها لغير من تزوجها، حتى يطلقها أو يفسخ نكاحها. وإذا امتنع من طلاقها، فسخ الحاكم نكاحه. نص عليه أحمد.

وقال الشافعي: لا حاجة إلى فسخ ولا طلاق؛ لأنه نكاح غير منعقد، أشبه النكاح في العدة.

ولنا: أنه نكاح يسوغ فيه الاجتهاد، فاحتيج في التفريق فيه إلى إيقاع فرقة، كالصحيح المختلف فيه.

ولأن تزويجها، من غير تفريق: يفضي إلى تسليط زوجين عليها، كل واحد منهما يعتقد أن نكاحه الصحيح، ونكاح الآخر الفاسد.

ويفارق النكاح الباطل من هذين الوجهين.

وإذا زوجت بآخر قبل التفريق، لم يصح الثاني أيضا" انتهى من "المغني" (7/ 11).

ومن قال: إن النكاح الفاسد لا يحتاج إلى الطلاق، بل يُفرق بينهما دون طلاق، فإنه يوجب العدة على المرأة بعد هذا التفريق.

وفي "الموسوعة الفقهية" (29/ 339): " ذهب الفقهاء إلى وجوب العدة بالدخول في النكاح الفاسد المختلف فيه بين المذاهب، بسبب الفرقة الكائنة بتفريق القاضي، كالنكاح بدون شهود أو ولي، وذهبوا أيضا إلى وجوب العدة في النكاح المجمع على فساده بالوطء، أي بالدخول، مثل: نكاح المعتدة وزوجة الغير" انتهى.

وينظر: "روضة الطالبين" (8/ 365).

ثانيا:

النكاح في العدة نكاح باطل اتفاقا، ولو علمت المرأة خلوها من الحمل.

جاء في "الموسوعة الفقهية" (29/346) : " اتفق الفقهاء على أنه لا يجوز للأجنبي نكاح المعتدة ، أيا كانت عدتها ، من طلاق أو موت أو فسخ أو شبهة ، وسواء أكان الطلاق رجعيا أم بائنا بينونة صغرى أو كبرى . وذلك لحفظ الأنساب ، وصونها من الاختلاط ، ومراعاةً لحق الزوج الأول .

فإن عقد النكاح على المعتدة في عدتها ، فُرّق بينها وبين من عقد عليها .

واستدلوا بقوله تعالى : ( ولا تعزموا عقدة النكاح حتى يبلغ الكتاب أجله ). والمراد: تمام العدة . والمعنى : لا تعزموا على عقدة النكاح ، في زمان العدة . أو : لا تعقدوا عقدة النكاح ، حتى ينقضي ما كتب الله عليها من العدة" انتهى.

فيلزمك فراق زوجك الحالي، وإتمام عدة الطلاق من الزواج السابق، فإذا انقضت العدة، جاز عقد النكاح.

وانظري: جواب السؤال رقم : (153793) .

ولعل المخرج أن تصارحي وليك؛ فربما وجد مخرجا لإعادة العقد بعد انقضاء عدتك، كأن يكون أحد الشهود لا يصلي أو فاسقا، أو يكون من عقد لك هو الولي الأبعد مع وجود ولي أقرب، أو أن يقول: نعيد العقد لأنها كانت رافضة أثناء العقد الأول، والآن هي راضية فنعيده احتياطا لقول من يشترط رضا الزوجة.

ولا يشترط عند تجديد العقد حضور المأذون، بل يكفي في ذلك : الولي ، وهذا الزوج ، وشاهدان.

واعلمي أنه يترتب على بطلان النكاح في العدة: أن الوطء يكون زنا محرما على من علم ببطلان النكاح.

قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله: " (وإذا تزوج معتدة، وهما عالمان بالعدة، وتحريم النكاح فيها، ووطئها: فهما زانيان عليهما حد الزنا، ولا مهر لها، ولا يلحقه النسب.

وإن كانا جاهلين بالعدة، أو بالتحريم، ثبت النسب، وانتفى الحد، ووجب المهر.

وإن علم هو دونها، فعليه الحد والمهر، ولا نسب له.

وإن علمت هي دونه، فعليها الحد، ولا مهر لها، والنسب لاحق به.

وإنما كان كذلك؛ لأن هذا نكاح متفق على بطلانه، فأشبه نكاح ذوات محارمه " انتهى من "المغني" (8/ 103).

فاتقي الله تعالى ، واحذري عقابه، وفارقي هذا الزوج ، ولو بمصارحة الجميع بالأمر ؛ فهذا خير لك من أن تعيشي في الحرام.

والله أعلم.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

